# TD5 - Defender vs Discovery



## tallyho! (18 July 2010)

_Have searched forum regarding my question but can't find anything relevant. If you know something please paste link._

Would like to part-x my rather old but trusty F reg Def 110 with built in living as had an accident in my Golf which tore my tendons in my shoulder - my shoulder is useless - I now need power streering and a lighter drive 4x4. I could have PS fitted but I'm thinking about the TD5 engine. Mainly I use for towing the horses weekend in, weekend out.

I've heard the TD5 engine in a Def isn't anywhere as good as a TD5 in a Disco because of the ACE system.

If you've made the switch, does it really make that much of a difference?


----------



## MegaBeast (18 July 2010)

ACE is nothing to do with the engine.  Instead of roll bars you have a set of hydraulics which is the ACE - Active Cornering Enhancement.  It's a common failure on the discovery, but the lower spec and some of the 5 seaters don't have it.  I don't know about the defender as the reason for ACE is to improve the ride for rear seat passengers so wouldn't have thought it would feature but could be wrong.  Discovery's are definitely lighter, nippier and easy to handle/maneouvere.  But are a lot more prone to rust and breaking.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 July 2010)

I've got 2 Defenders,  both 300 TDI's.  There is no question that the TD5 was a disaster.  Brilliant if you want to fly up and down motorways,  but not for off road work,  and both my cars are for work.

With a loaded trailer on the back of a Defender TD5 you will need to either go into low ratio to get going,  or rev the nuts off it whilst slipping the clutch.  

The gear ratios do seem to be better on the Discovery though.  For what you want to use your car for,  I'd give serious thought to something Japanese.

Alec.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (18 July 2010)

I have a disco td5, great for towing, never had any trouble with it apart from usual wear & tear, mine is an automatic though and found this better for towing than a manual.


----------



## perfect11s (18 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



_Have searched forum regarding my question but can't find anything relevant. If you know something please paste link._

Would like to part-x my rather old but trusty F reg Def 110 with built in living as had an accident in my Golf which tore my tendons in my shoulder - my shoulder is useless - I now need power streering and a lighter drive 4x4. I could have PS fitted but I'm thinking about the TD5 engine. Mainly I use for towing the horses weekend in, weekend out.

I've heard the TD5 engine in a Def isn't anywhere as good as a TD5 in a Disco because of the ACE system.

If you've made the switch, does it really make that much of a difference?
		
Click to expand...

ok kid I'LL give it to you straight... get a late shogun 3.2 auto  you could also look at a landcruiser
or jeep .......as said the td5 engine is a gutless wonder...Oh and we should be in NL not stolen or missing!!


----------



## alex2 (18 July 2010)

I had a 300TDI Disco up to last year then got a TD5 defender. I tow an IW 510 trailer carrying a 17:3hh heavyweight horse and the Defender way exceeds the Disco in performance for towing. However for comfort the Disco wins hands down; In the defender you notice every bump. Also during last winter I really missed having a good heater, and drove on short journeys with gloves on all the time in the defender!


----------



## tallyho! (19 July 2010)

ACE is nothing to do with the engine. Instead of roll bars you have a set of hydraulics which is the ACE - Active Cornering Enhancement.
		
Click to expand...

I see, I thought it was part of the auxiliary drive equipment, p/s, a/c etc. Thanks.




			ok kid I'LL give it to you straight... get a late shogun 3.2 auto you could also look at a landcruiser
or jeep .......as said the td5 engine is a gutless wonder...Oh and we should be in NL not stolen or missing!!
		
Click to expand...





			The gear ratios do seem to be better on the Discovery though. For what you want to use your car for, I'd give serious thought to something Japanese.
		
Click to expand...

Have never even given it any thought but thank you for being honest about the TD5. I clearly need to widen my research!!

And as for posting in lost/stolen - doh!! I saw 'transport' but not in context!!!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 July 2010)

We had a Defender TD5 manual - it was absolutely fantastic.  A pig to work on but towed brilliantly well, we had no need to use l/r gears or rev the nuts off it even with two big horses in the trailer.  Parts relatively cheap but labour expensive (due to the fact that everything took so long!)

We then moved to a 2002 landcruiser - what a fantastic car!  Did everything the Defender did but with some "luxury" inside like heaters that worked! DH then crashed it and wrote it off due to the high cost of parts.

Then bought a TD5 Discovery automatic - and we hate it.  All the bad bits of having a LandRover - still a pig to work on, with more "luxury" items ie electrical bits that keep going wrong.  It's neither one thing nor another and doesn't do anything particularly well. 

Given a free choice now, I would go back to a LandCruiser - lovely car with amazing reliability (even our LandRover mechanic drives a Landcruiser!)

Good luck!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 July 2010)

Oh - and we don't have ACE on our Disco and it seems fine although I have to admit I haven't driven one with the system so have nothing to compare it to.   You don't miss what you've never had!


----------



## tallyho! (19 July 2010)

Thank you so much!!! Jug of pimms with all the trimmings to you all for your honest replies.

I'm going to seriously consider a Landcruiser or Shogun (expensive much??? but I can see what I'm paying for having lurked ona few forums... )

My father also said he knew of someone who had a Pajero for sale which he heard are good. 

Glad I asked about TD5 - very mixed experience depending on tuning it seems even on LRO forum!!! Need to spend a bit more time there methinks....


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 July 2010)

Our TD5 is great for towing and havent experienced any of the problems mentioned. Its a 110 and its just the best! We're not blinkered LR peeps, we have a Jeep as well.


----------

